# Noise switching from drive to reverse and viceversa



## zalizoe (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I just realised there is a metal noise turning from reverse to drive. Just at the moment the car starts to move there's a double whistle. And it does every single time. 
Any ideas?
Thanks

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Sounds odd!

Do you have hill-hold assist?

Are you coming to a complete stop before you move from D to R and vice versa?

Is there any noise if you use the gear stick to manually change gear whilst your driving I.e in sport mode?

How long have you had the car and has it always behaved this way?

Leigh


----------



## zalizoe (Dec 16, 2015)

The car is brand new. It makes the noise after i completely stop going backward and starting in d. I don't have hill hold assist.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Peculiar. I would suggest taking it into your dealer and having a tech test it out with you in the passenger seat to see if they can replicate the problem.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

...and don't let them tell you "they all do that" - mine doesn't!!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sounds like another Audi "feature". :roll:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Can you upload something?! Just to be informed..


----------



## zalizoe (Dec 16, 2015)

So, I went to the dealer (even without appointment) and after they tried and found out the issue, they said it is the brake caliper that stays close to the brake pad. 
They also said that it should be just because the brakes are still new and they still have a kind of wax that supposenly should go away after a while.
If not they will put a sort of oil to remove the noise.
Anyway I just wanted to be sure that nothing belonging to the gear box was involved.
We will see.
Thanks everybody


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Sooooooo...go outside and pull the hand brake life fast and furious! Ah sorry, we don't have the hand brake!
But I tried it anyway, light pressure while you're driving and it seems brake more with the front wheels but, if you keep pressing it....use your seat belt!


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Sounds sensible - basically they're telling you that your brakes are sticking slightly. Manu's probably right; some hard braking might do the trick.


----------



## zalizoe (Dec 16, 2015)

So, the solution that "Audi" proposed me was not convincing.
I went to a friend who has a workshop and we found out that the brakes have nothing to do with the noise.
This metallic sound comes from the wings inside the muffler.
Being in reverse they close themselves to prevent exhaust gas from entering.
When reopening they make this noise because they run in dry condition.
I've already talked to Audi because it annoys me they take me around for nothing.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Do the valves close when you're in dynamic mode and reversing?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I read somewhere that the exhaust valve makes a noise when change its position,a metallic clack when it reaches the closes status but, I think the explanation it's not true because:
-it makes no sense close a valve in R because the exhaust gas can't enter back at a low speed that you can reach in R, and even if it can, I don't think is dangerous!
- the valve is only one so, on the other pipe?!

to be sure, ask a friend a video of the valve and try to upload something..


----------



## zalizoe (Dec 16, 2015)

We saw the valve closing when in r. I don't know the reason why. 
But it is for sure the valve. 
I think there are two wings, one for each side. 
I'll try to make a video but it won't be so easy.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok so check if the noise comes from the valve..TT has one of it and TTs closes the central pipes but the valve should be one anyway


----------



## zalizoe (Dec 16, 2015)

My friend told me he saw it. I was in the car going back and forth and he was looking from below. 
It doesn't matter it is one or two, it bothers me that they told me something they knew it was untrue. 
I already called them in order to solve the thing but i think that the only solution will be to replace the muffler. 
The car has only 2700km.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## zalizoe (Dec 16, 2015)

Today they replaced the muffler due to the noise of the wings. in fact the mufflers are brand new and shiny. 
just it seems to me (and it would be crazy) that they cut the old mufflers and soldered the new ones.  I'll post a picture soon. 
But if it did happen, I don't know what I could do or tell them

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't believe is normal that kind of work..also there is no other option but change the exhaust..


----------



## zalizoe (Dec 16, 2015)

I know but they didn't even give me the invoice describing the works done. Tomorrow morning i'll post a picture and we will see.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## zalizoe (Dec 16, 2015)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## zalizoe (Dec 16, 2015)

This is how it looks like

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## zalizoe (Dec 16, 2015)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## zalizoe (Dec 16, 2015)

Dies anyone could check if his muffler looks the same?
Thx

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## zalizoe (Dec 16, 2015)

I mean, the connection of the exterior pipe (the one with the wing inside) looks different from the one closer to the center. It looks brighter bit maybe it's me to be too souspicious. 
By now, even if I asked to have the "invoice" telling the works done under warranty, nothing.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

absolutely!! they've changed the tube with the valve instead only the valve..maybe it can't be changed alone (but I don't believe it)
anyway, they soldered a part on a new car and ask for an invoice or something is important for the future!


----------



## zalizoe (Dec 16, 2015)

The point is that they should have changed the entire back part of the exhaust because it is not possible to fix only the valve. 
So they told me they did that but the evidence is different. 
And i don't absolutely accept the fact that they could do that on a brand new car of this type. 
So can you confirm me your tube connection is different?
Thx in advance.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## zalizoe (Dec 16, 2015)

I need to be sure it has been soldered. 
I don't want to go over but now i need to check if they took off the valve because i remember it would be visible looking inside the pipe and today, when i fastly took a look, i didn't see anything

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## zalizoe (Dec 16, 2015)

For the record i checked with a friend and we found out they completely replaced the back exhaust and all the electronic parts. I apologize for the mistake.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

That is a man-solder and not from a robot..they didn't change all but only the tube with the valve


----------



## zalizoe (Dec 16, 2015)

That's what i tough too. But, after checking i know they changed the entire back exhaust. The solder is made in fabric in order to insert the valve but the exhaust is brand new. All the piece. We put the car on the elevator (i don't know if it's correct) and we didn't have anymore doubts about it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't wanna bother but, do you think the purple solder is the same of the green?!
Purple is by a robot and if they have changed all the exhaust, why the purple one is different?


----------

